# Third place at the NWTF national convention



## haddenhailers (Feb 17, 2014)

Wanted to share will you all a picture of my calls I entered in the decorative division of the Nwtf call makers competition. Ended up with third place, second went to my good friend @Macdietrich (congrats bud)! They are feather crotch walnut, stabilized and dyed gold, with African Blackwood and brass inlays. Hope y'all like them!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 1


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations! Those are beautiful calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats. i went over and looked but there were so many to see and people elbow to elbow in there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks guys! It was packed in there for sure!

Andrew


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats Andrew and Mac. !

Andrew those are top notch. For my taste I have always thought large inscriptions take away from a small turning like that, but I have mostly gotten used to looking past it enough to see the actual work and what I see is very nice indeed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome work good job brother. 
Keep posting. My wife asked me. " why don't your stuff look like that ".

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats-nice calls......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 17, 2014)

Walnut always makes for elegant looking finished products! Congrats to you n Mac !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats! That is a VERY VERY nice set of calls! Great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 17, 2014)

I would have given you 1st place. Those are fabulous calls. Congrats.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 17, 2014)

Great looking calls ,,,,Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats Andrew!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Yotehntr (Feb 17, 2014)

Very sharp!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Macdietrich (Feb 17, 2014)

Ya diffently should have beat me with that set and the judges were blind IMO great job bud!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks everybody, and Mac you don't yourself enough credit man! Those angles you pull off, and that stainless inlay blows my mind!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats, Andrew... beautiful callers!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd like to know what you mean ..."dyed gold"....and I'd like to see what the He** 1st place looks like. Those are superb!


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 17, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> I'd like to know what you mean ..."dyed gold"....and I'd like to see what the He** 1st place looks like. Those are superb!



Thanks Mike! When the wood was stabilized with acrylic resin in a vacuum chamber, gold dye was added to the resin. 

First place was a gorgeous checkered beast of a call set! Of course the maker does it for a living but there isn't amateur division. 

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## dbroswoods (Feb 17, 2014)

Andrew congrats. those are some great looking callers!!!!~

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 17, 2014)

dbroswoods said:


> Andrew congrats. those are some great looking callers!!!!~
> 
> Mark



Mark thanks so much! I'll post a pic of some of the walnut you sent me man! Least burl piece but good golly the figure in it!

Andrew


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats..........some very nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow Andrew great job. I bet that competition was a blast to be at to look at all the calls!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 17, 2014)

Always great to see what people can transfer from a thought to a functional duck call! Love going down to the show every year!

Andrew


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 17, 2014)

When I went to duckmans house to mill wood with him he proudly showed me his call from you. It is superb, Daves got your sticker on his truck window, and to hear his son Scott walking around in the backyard blowin that cal is just awesome. Good looking is one thing, good sounding is everything.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats Andrew, those are very classy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 21, 2014)

Andrew - top shelf work. Just classy looking. Detailed down to the finite. Wow

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank guys! These took as long to layout, glue up and check measurements than they did to turn and finish!

Thanks so much!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bald9eagle (Feb 27, 2014)

Those things look like crap....send them directly to me so that I may dispose of them....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 27, 2014)

bald9eagle said:


> Those things look like crap....send them directly to me so that I may dispose of them....



For a nominal fee I can make it happen!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 27, 2014)

Congrats Andrew. Those are some sweet hailers!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 28, 2014)

Aswome those are very nice Congrats. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

